# Vikan brush vs. EZ Detail brush



## evoke (Oct 6, 2007)

I have both of the above brushes and the Vikan brush is much better, IMO. It fits into much smaller gaps and can reach to the back of the wheel. The shape of it also cleans most of the crud from just behind the spokes and the shorter bristles mean less spatter.

It's my favourite wheel brush at the moment and has helped me to shorten the amount of time it takes to clean my wheels.

Anyone else had the chance to compare these two brushes?


----------



## jimmy_b_84 (Jan 11, 2009)

i have both brushes to but i have mutli spoke wheels so both brushes to seperate jobs for me and couldn't be without them.


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

not used the ez brush myself but the vikan conifer brush is a great piece of kit


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

If you are talking about the Vikan extra long wheel spoke brush, yes I have one and the EZ. EZ wins everytime for me, the Vikan is too stiff and the handle is too long and flexible for my liking.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

jimmy_b_84 said:


> i have both brushes to but i have mutli spoke wheels so both brushes to seperate jobs for me and couldn't be without them.


I have both as well...must say I do favour my EZ brush over the Vikan....


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

broke 3 ez wheel brushes in less than a year, will never be without the Vikan long reach one, still going strong after a full year. Less splatter too.


----------



## Tybo (Jun 25, 2006)

glyn waxmaster said:


> broke 3 ez wheel brushes in less than a year, will never be without the Vikan long reach one, still going strong after a full year. Less splatter too.


Same here.

My EZ brush lasted about 6 weeks!!

Vikan every time:thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Tybo said:


> Same here.
> 
> My EZ brush lasted about 6 weeks!!
> 
> Vikan every time:thumb:


Really my EZ is coming up for a year old now and gets used at least once a week!

Only thing i dont like about the Vikan is the metal shaft isnt covered so if it makes contact with the paint it could cause damage.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

My 1st EZ detail lasted over a year, but like Glyn got through 2 in the last 6 months where they have snapped.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

my ez has lasted 5 months now and it as been used at least once a week


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

EZ for it's cleaning but Vikan for it's strength and better build quality.


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Have both brushes and do prefer the EZ brush mine is still going strong and its over a year old now, knowing my luck it will break tomorrow now


----------



## vindaloo (Jan 5, 2006)

My first EZ lasted about 10 months but my current one is only 3 months old & is starting to go. Maybe I should try the long reach Vikan, but it doesn't look as though it would be as effective


----------



## Brian N (Feb 11, 2009)

Why not get the new "Daytona" EZ brush that just came out. This one is actually made for cars and has a more durable stem. They are on autogeeks site if you want to check them out. I am not sure if I am allowed to link here or not.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Brian N said:


> Why not get the new "Daytona" EZ brush that just came out. This one is actually made for cars and has a more durable stem. They are on autogeeks site if you want to check them out. I am not sure if I am allowed to link here or not.


Looks the same as the EZ Detail brush just red!

Just ordered one anyhow....for $25 you cant have too many wheel cleaning brushes!


----------



## vindaloo (Jan 5, 2006)

nick_mcuk said:


> Looks the same as the EZ Detail brush just red!
> 
> Just ordered one anyhow....for $25 you cant have too many wheel cleaning brushes!


Minimum order of $100 on Autogeek for International orders & shipping is normally about $40+, that's one hell of an expensive brush

We'll just have to hope Ron gets this supposedly more robust version in stock


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Well I am completely for the EZ brush now as my Vikan just snapped in half.


----------



## AndyD (Dec 28, 2005)

I have both brushes also for multi spoke wheels both equally good!!


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

vindaloo said:


> Minimum order of $100 on Autogeek for International orders & shipping is normally about $40+, that's one hell of an expensive brush
> 
> We'll just have to hope Ron gets this supposedly more robust version in stock


Not when you have a Father that is going out there on business that can bring it back!!!


----------



## pytru (Dec 8, 2008)

prefer the EZ brush for my part, the vikan have too many steel parts which are not protected regards to the ez, 

the ez is much more safe regards for the structure and bristle which are much more softer on the ez


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I find the Vikan too stiff. Is the black one a bit softer?

EZ is great, shame it has build quality issues. My handle keeps unscrewing itself!


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

RussZS said:


> I find the Vikan too stiff. Is the black one a bit softer?
> 
> EZ is great, shame it has build quality issues. My handle keeps unscrewing itself!


the black one is a lot softer :thumb:


----------



## Andrew M (Nov 17, 2006)

Just ordered a couple of the Daytonas off AG along with a load of other stuff so yet again what started out as just a new brush ended with a major shopping cart !!!

I now think it is the rush/fix of seeing the carrier stop outside that keeps me continually ordering more , there has to be some explanation. 

Andrew M


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

Can't stand the EZ brush to be honest, a total pain in the **** and splashes back rediclious. If I do the inner bits of the wheel I take the wheel off, so it renders it totally pointless compared to the excellent vikan soft brush.

The vikan multibrush is also an amazing brush, wheel arches, wheel faces, tyres, superb.


----------



## Bluetacker (Feb 6, 2009)

My issue with the EZ brush is that it is almost too soft to properly clean anything other than extremely well maintained wheels (i.e. washed several times weekly). With anything else, I find slightly firmer brush is better (such as the Megs spoke, or PB wheel inner brush) at attacking and fully removing any accumulated grime and brake dust.

The EZ brush is also very expensive when compared to any of the other brushes which do a similar or better job IMO.


----------



## Dazzy130/VXR (Dec 5, 2005)

Oh come on guys am looking at buying a EZ brush

But you have totally spolit it for me now

I just can't decide


----------



## Andrew M (Nov 17, 2006)

Have no fear, if you are after a good brush then you can happily get an EZ. It has been a fav on here for quite some time, notwithstanding some of the comments above which are also correct. 

This new Daytona brush is, I think, from the same people but is designed more with us car folk in mind, the EZ was originally for cleaning bikes. Therefore the handle stem on the Daytona is supposedly thicker so that it can withstand the bending movement/pressure we tend to apply when doing inside wheels.

I don't think any traders over here are selling it yet but it can only be a matter of time, ,,, but as I said above, if you are after a brush then get an EZ, you will love it , or if you can hold on a bit longer the new one will start making appearances very soon in a few write ups and we'll all know if it's any good or not.

Andrew M


----------



## Dazzy130/VXR (Dec 5, 2005)

Cheers mate, ordered the EZ yesterday from elite car care :thumb:


----------



## AndyReinlo (Oct 26, 2008)

G220 said:


> Can't stand the EZ brush to be honest, a total pain in the **** and splashes back rediclious. If I do the inner bits of the wheel I take the wheel off, so it renders it totally pointless compared to the excellent vikan soft brush.
> 
> The vikan multibrush is also an amazing brush, wheel arches, wheel faces, tyres, superb.


i cleaned my mums alloys last week which havnt been done in months so all the [email protected] had built up over winter etc and it done a great job of cleaning it... that was with no protection at all on the wheels


----------

